# Parallels rebrands and renames hosting provider unit to Odin.



## MannDude (Mar 25, 2015)

Although it doesn't seem to be as used as often in this industry as other options, Parallels is very much so still around and kicking. Released yesterday, they announced their plans to rebrand under the name "Odin" for their service-provider line of products/solutions. You can view their new website here: http://www.odin.com . The Parallels branded desktop applications do not appear to have a change of name, only the products catered to service providers have been re-branded.

It's an interesting decision, though it seems to have come only with the intention of separating the product lines in order to "better serve customers".

More can be read here: http://www.geekwire.com/2015/parallels-rebrands-its-fast-growing-service-provider-business-as-odin/


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Mar 25, 2015)

Still won't use it, even with a name change.


----------



## drmike (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm surprised Parallels is still around. What is their market?     I realize they own Plesk.   Thinking their Parallels Desktop for Mac is their bread and butter / major inbound interest these days.

Parallels brand name will remain though.

Odin is going to be the name of their cloud brand for service providers.

Meh, this split of things.  They are either hampered by Parallels name or getting things ready for a brand split and company division via sale.


----------



## MannDude (Mar 25, 2015)

KwiceroLTD said:


> Still won't use it, even with a name change.


Curious, why is that?

I'm personally not a big fan either, but not because I have _much_ end-user experience with or even administration experience with their products... I just don't like the licensing process since I have to license/re-license Virtuozzo containers and find the site a horrid mess and an inconvenience to use.

But at the end of the day, many companies still use it. I'm pretty sure KnownHost and RocketVPS use it as well. Perhaps @KnownHost-Jonathan can let us know how it is from the system admin standpoint.


----------



## Jonathan (Mar 25, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Curious, why is that?
> 
> I'm personally not a big fan either, but not because I have _much_ end-user experience with or even administration experience with their products... I just don't like the licensing process since I have to license/re-license Virtuozzo containers and find the site a horrid mess and an inconvenience to use.
> 
> But at the end of the day, many companies still use it. I'm pretty sure KnownHost and RocketVPS use it as well. Perhaps @KnownHost-Jonathan can let us know how it is from the system admin standpoint.


From a sysadmin standpoint the containers themselves are just like OVZ.  Parallels has a few extra utilities within Virtuozzo but it's not enough to justify the cost anymore.  I'm strongly anti-Parallels.  Licensing is horrible.  Support is horrible.  Products are horrible.

KH does use VZ still....for now.  RocketVPS was built on OVZ and still runs OVZ.

In Norse mythology Odin refers to the got of war and death...pretty accurate statement of what I feel they're doing to their products 

Apparently in Russian "Odin" means "one" so considering Parallels (Odin?) is a Russian company this is probably what they're going for...


----------



## Hxxx (Mar 25, 2015)

Does Virtuozzo now use docker?


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Mar 25, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Curious, why is that?
> 
> I'm personally not a big fan either, but not because I have _much_ end-user experience with or even administration experience with their products... I just don't like the licensing process since I have to license/re-license Virtuozzo containers and find the site a horrid mess and an inconvenience to use.
> 
> But at the end of the day, many companies still use it. I'm pretty sure KnownHost and RocketVPS use it as well. Perhaps @KnownHost-Jonathan can let us know how it is from the system admin standpoint.


I just prefer using things I write, because I know the code, I can modify it, I can do whatever I want with it. I only use cPanel for kwibill since I host it on namecheap, because hosting was free with purchase in an offer they gave me, so might as well, otherwise I'd be using my own servers, with my own panel.


----------



## Jonathan (Mar 26, 2015)

Hxxx said:


> Does Virtuozzo now use docker?


Not that I'm aware of?


----------



## zomgmike (Mar 26, 2015)

"And yes, the company was able to secure the odin.com domain name."

I'd imagine that's the first thing that happened.

"Odin.com is available."

"Well, I suppose that's the name then."


----------



## sv01 (Mar 26, 2015)

It's Odin.


----------



## Geek (Mar 29, 2015)

Hxxx said:


> Does Virtuozzo now use docker?


[tweet]https://twitter.com/jetfirenetworks/status/573510130991411201[/tweet]

Native docker support as of a few days ago, actually.  Spooled up an instance in QA earlier in the month when it was still in Beta for OpenVZ.  Just have to convert your *vz to the veth configuration for the bridge. It's no vzctl, I'll tell ya that.  On the other hand, I can see a real benefit to this as it's refined. Talk about low overhead.  Funny thing actually. Everything is slabbed here since I run my OVZ testing from a QA 'node' which is inside a KVM here at the office.  Much easier than a bunch of cheapo atoms.

Think about it -- even with this *slab superfecta*, I had quick load times and a decent random dd. Not fit for production like this, but great for farting around.  Might give it a shot on a true VZ node next week and see if it's any faster.

​


----------



## Geek (Mar 29, 2015)

http://www.odin.com/news/pr/release/article/parallels-virtuozzo-now-provides-native-support-for-docker/?utm_source=Cloud%20Twitter&utm_medium=Owned&utm_campaign=News


----------



## Hxxx (Mar 29, 2015)

Beautiful



Geek said:


> [tweet]https://twitter.com/jetfirenetworks/status/573510130991411201[/tweet]
> 
> Native docker support as of a few days ago, actually.  Spooled up an instance in QA earlier in the month when it was still in Beta for OpenVZ.  Just have to convert your *vz to the veth configuration for the bridge. It's no vzctl, I'll tell ya that.  On the other hand, I can see a real benefit to this as it's refined. Talk about low overhead.  Funny thing actually. Everything is slabbed here since I run my OVZ testing from a QA 'node' which is inside a KVM here at the office.  Much easier than a bunch of cheapo atoms.
> 
> ...


----------



## Geek (Mar 29, 2015)

> Just have to convert your *vz to the veth configuration


My fault - I was a bit vague here. There's a bit more to it. Of course the VZ container needs access to cgroups, which there's a doc for if you need one, as it does require at least a basic understanding of cgroups.

Remember to modprobe bridge and veth on the node if you haven't already. Also, the doc suggests CentOS 7, I actually used Fedora 21, and this is the one of the few times that Fedora's done something right for me under OpenVZ. Most of the time I find myself loathing Fedora containers.

Also, you need to be booted into the 042stab105 branch.  KSplice'd and KCare'd nodes will be ineffective.  In an earlier kernel (102.9 I think) they gave containers access to /proc/cgroups by default -- I imagine this was due to the conceptual support for Docker, but this was quickly pulled in 104.1 and needs to be done manually from the node.  

Finally, if you guys do try this on your containers, keep an eye on your disk quota.  I don't know if it was just a bug at the time, but running two WordPress app containers chewed up over 30gb.  I think maybe it's a second-level quota issue, but if it stays that way it should probably be reported as that doesn't sound normal at all.  Have fun.

John


----------

